
Ask HN: Help with project ideas - mrmattyboy
Hey!<p>I&#x27;m a devops engineer, who loves writing random open source projects&#x2F;websites in my free time and for the past month or so I haven&#x27;t been able to come up with ANY ideas.
I&#x27;ve trauled through reddit threads for &#x27;build this please&#x27; and such and can&#x27;t find anything interesting.<p>If anyone has any ideas for an open source website, anything new or interesting, I am ready and willing!
======
PufflinJ
Checkout
[https://github.com/karan/Projects](https://github.com/karan/Projects)

------
wesiewesie
Hi Matt, I'm working on a project to address the issues with the UK Universal
Credit (UC) System. Please drop me an email on wesie.wesie@yahoo.com

Speak soon

